# EVGA Dual LGA-1366 Motherboard Pictured



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2010)

The recently surfaced high-end dual socket LGA-1366 motherboard is pictured in full, without its cooling assembly. The picture reveals quite a bit about EVGA's new monstrosity. To begin with, the motherboard is neither ATX, nor EATX in the truest sense. Like the recently announced X58 Classified 4-way SLI which was based on the "XL-ATX" form-factor, this motherboard seems to be 13.58 inches (344.93 mm) long, and about as wide as EATX (330 mm, 13 inches), or maybe a little more.

Each LGA-1366 socket is wired to six DDR3 DIMM slots for triple-channel memory, and is powered by an 8-phase digital-PWM circuit. Each socket further has a 3-phase power circuit for its DIMM slots. The CPU VRM for each socket takes input from an 8-pin ATX, and what appears to be a 6-pin +12V (PCI-E?) connector. The motherboard further takes power from a 6-pin PCI-E power connector apart from the usual 24-pin ATX power connector. Some of these inputs may be redundant and needed only for additional electrical stability to support competitive overclocking.






At the heart of the board is what appears to be an Intel 5500 "Tylersburg" or Intel X58, paired with an Intel ICH10-class southbridge. All of its SATA 3 Gb/s ports are located next to it, while a Marvell-made SATA 6 Gb/s controller provides two additional ports. There are seven PCI-Express 2.0 x16 slots in all, driven by four x16 links over two NVIDIA nForce 200 bridge chips. The exact lane distribution is not known. There seem to be two gigabit Ethernet controllers, 8-channel audio, eSATA, USB 3.0, and EV-Bot support. More about the board may surface during the CES event.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 4, 2010)

seven?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> seven?



What's your count?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 4, 2010)

7 but what to put in all the slots! madness!


----------



## iDont (Jan 4, 2010)

Dual 8 pin + triple 6 pin power connectors


----------



## Weer (Jan 4, 2010)

btarunr said:


> to support competitive overclocking.



So, DOES it overclock?


----------



## Disparia (Jan 4, 2010)

Ugh... XL-EATX. Way to limit adoption EVGA :/

While I couldn't use any of the EATX cases that I already have, there is luckily one from Supermicro that I like, and maybe another one or two from other manufacturers that I could tolerate.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 4, 2010)

shoulda been atx with 3 slots per pcu


----------



## TAViX (Jan 4, 2010)

12 DDR3 memory slots?? Imagine, 24GB RAM for crazy mofos!

But the cherry on top of the cake are those 4 PCI-E full x16! Imagine 4 x 5970 in CFX! Damn, playing on 3 or 6 monitors never seems so sweet!

The question is tho, what PSU do you need in order to power the above setup??????


----------



## afw (Jan 4, 2010)

Well they will have to design low-profile coolers for the chipsets .... else its gonna block the VGA cards .... :shadedshu 

well the NB will run hot for sure with 2 CPU's and RAM in 12 slots ....


----------



## afw (Jan 4, 2010)

TAViX said:


> 12 DDR3 memory slots?? Imagine, 24GB RAM for crazy mofos!
> 
> But the cherry on top of the cake are those 4 PCI-E full x16! Imagine 4 x 5970 in CFX! Damn, playing on 3 or 6 monitors never seems so sweet!
> 
> The question is tho, what PSU do you need in order to power the above setup??????



well first of all you cant run 4 x 5970 in crossfire mode ... only 4 GPUs so only 2 x 5970s ...

and about the PSU ... well it will need the highest rated PSU out there for sure at least a 1000W minumum ... 3 x 6-pin + 2 x 8-pin  thats one heckuva MOBO ...


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is that thermal paste or was the person taking the picture a bit too excited by seeing this thing? -sorry inappropriate but funny!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 4, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> Is that thermal paste or was the person taking the picture a bit too excited by seeing this thing? -sorry inappropriate but funny!



Neither.






"Omg omg, pwettyyyy". Suffice to say, squashing your face like that is more effective than clearasil.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 4, 2010)

my wallet just melted!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2010)

wooT! 

i deam 2010 "year of the 10 slot mobos" !!!

i cant wait to get one of these boards.


----------



## e1ectra_one (Jan 4, 2010)

1.21 Jigawatts should be enough for this sucker.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2010)

not likely. 

from my experience i can say a 1000watt psu would be plenty for this mobo and a few decent gpus.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

e1ectra_one said:


> 1.21 Jigawatts should be enough for this sucker.



true, but you need to throw it in your car and get it up to 88 MPH for it to work properly.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 4, 2010)

12 DDR3 slots should allow 48GB RAM on Xeon system.

It's a very _neatly_ organised mainboard. Someone has put a lot of effort in to _style and organisation_, excepting that the RAM slots are very close to the CPU slots and will crowd out a lot of third party silent coolers. Shame. This is a problem for a lot of 5500 series mainboards.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 4, 2010)

What would you use that for?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> What would you use that for?



Folding, pure folding goodness. There's a possible 87,800 ppd available with that mobo. of course you would drain your wallet getting there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Folding, pure folding goodness. There's a possible 87,800 ppd available with that mobo. of course you would drain your wallet getting there.



does that account for 7 high end gpus and all 24 threads of cpu?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Folding, pure folding goodness. There's a possible 87,800 ppd available with that mobo. of course you would drain your wallet getting there.



way more ppd that that!! 2 i7s running big wus which get about 25k ppd so that is 50k ppd. and then if you consider the value you run 4 dual slot gpus that get around 25k ppd we are talking 150k ppd, right?

edit: wait, it would make more sense like fitseries said to run 7 single slot gpus. which would probably yield about the same as 4 gtx295s or whatever.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2010)

to be totally correct...

this board will not support i7 cpus.

you will have to have xeons with dual QPI for this mobo


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> does that account for 7 high end gpus and all 24 threads of cpu?



If you were to go with single PCB GTX295s with single slot watercoolers... wouldn't you be able to do 14 GPUs??

If both CPUs were also running -big adv projects, wouldn't that potentially be somewhere upwards of 130K+ PPD total?

Of course, you would need a case capable of housing the monster of a MB as well as the 3 PSUs you would need to feed everything, AND the nuclear grade cooling system.  Hmm... might as well just turn the spare bedroom into a computer case... yeah, a case with a ceiling fan and it's own closet


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 4, 2010)

To put into perspective, how much can you fold with an "average" rig, say stock 550BE + GTX260 1GB?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2010)

i have a case that could house it and 3 psus with great cooling as well


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 4, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> To put into perspective, how much can you fold with an "average" rig, say stock 550BE + GTX260 1GB?



~5-6000PPD


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 4, 2010)

So any serious folder will just buy one of this and double his output?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2010)

It's a thing of true beauty


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 4, 2010)

if your wanting to fold like that just imagine it as amalgamating a few systems together to make one more powerful one


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2010)

Just think of the cash it would take to run a rig like this, and then think about how many good cheaper rigs you can make to get the same if not more PPD from them.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2010)

If we dont see a working rig in 3 days, I'm not buying it.  I want it to work now and have availability within a Quarter.  

How exactly does an "XL-ATX" board fit into a case?  Would it work with a case that holds EATX?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2010)

i have an XL-ATX case


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2010)

Isn't the Classified just EATX?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2010)

the dual cpu classified and 4x classified are both XL-ATX meaning they can make use of up to 10 slots.

im just illistrating the size of the mobo tray in the pic. 

mountainmods and a few other companies are already making 10 slot cases.

im telling you guys... 2010 is year of the 10 slot mobos... you can take my word on it. 

asus has a rampage III extreme on the way that is a 10 slot mobo and has dual nf200s which will allow you to run 4 gpus at 16x


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2010)

So it's EATX, but just longer to compensate for more PCI-E lanes? right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah... XL-ATX signifies a 10 slot mobo or one that is able to have 10 slots.

EATX signifies a mobo that is wider than the normal ATX boards(more mobo past the 2nd set of screws on the 24pin power connector side of a mobo)


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotcha! Thanks for clearing that up.

So are you going to get one Fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2010)

most likely the dual cpu mobo with dual 6core cpus if i can figure out how to sell a few of my organs 

i already have a really cool case that can house 2 psu's, PLENTY of radiator to cool everything....

i just lack the money haha


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dibs on your soul


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 5, 2010)

Easy silly folder right here, 
EVGA xeon mobo
7 GTX 260 single slot video cards
2-4 Delta Fans, Benchtable setup.




4x Corsair TX 750watt PSU's Set Neatly ziptied to stay clean.
2x Xeons i9's, doing 3.8-4.0ghz on 2 seperate Looped 360-240 rads.
And you got your self a folder.
2x3gb triplechannel sets of some nice 1600Mhz ram?

Or Get 900+ bucks in water blocks, 2x 480Rads, Silly loop for 7 GTX 295 video cards.


1512 folding card cores, 24 folding Processor cores.= EPIC PPD. 
Just leave that sucker on a big bench table in the garage, and such, and check on it once in a while. Delta fans wont blow threw insulated walls at sleep .

Also If you get Really silly. You can go by 900+ bucks in water blocks for some GTX 295's and have a huge 480+480 rad loop cooling 14 240 core GPU'z which would = 3360 shaders.


The max you can have on this mobo


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Easy silly folder right here,
> EVGA xeon mobo
> 7 GTX 260 single slot video cards
> 2-4 Delta Fans, Benchtable setup.
> ...




you trying to insult me?

i have more than enough watercooling gear... more than you mentioned. over $1800 in stuff actually. 

if i had the money i would have 4x gt300's which will put out more PPD than 6 gtx295s and still fit in the allocated space and still fit the power envelope that 2 enermax 1050watt psu's that i have can provide. 

i plan on having 2 6core cpus along with 12gb of ram and at the least.. very least.. 3 gt300's

yes it will drain my wallet faster than elliot spitzers hooker but i will have one HELL of a rig that will likely blow anyone out of the water.

EDIT:

2 140x4 hwlabs gtx560s
1 140x2 hwlabs gtx280


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the dual cpu classified and 4x classified are both XL-ATX meaning they can make use of up to 10 slots.
> 
> im just illistrating the size of the mobo tray in the pic.
> 
> ...



But the CPU is already the bottle neck in GPU preformance, the Rampage 3 has only 1 CPU. This board has 2, and sadly will out preform the Rampage 3.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> But the CPU is already the bottle neck in GPU preformance, the Rampage 3 has only 1 CPU. This board has 2, and sadly will out preform the Rampage 3.



i never said it wouldnt.

EVGA has the upper hand and show no signs of remorse. 

you also have to remember though... the 6core cpus will likely come close to dual quads clocked slower. so its not THAT far off.

besides... cpu isnt a bottleneck if you use it for CUDA and folding apps.... its only a bottleneck in benchmarks


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i never said it wouldnt.
> 
> EVGA has the upper hand and show no signs of remorse.
> 
> ...



Well slow is kinda relitive 2 QE975 will beat 1 985 handily. I wouldn't say close isn't a good adjetive to describe them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2010)

once again may i remind you that you can only use xeons on this mobo. i7's will not work. 

you have to use chips with dual QPI links.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 5, 2010)

this is awesome , with two CPU avoid GPU bottleneck


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the dual cpu classified and 4x classified are both XL-ATX meaning they can make use of up to 10 slots.
> 
> im just illistrating the size of the mobo tray in the pic.
> 
> ...



The more the merrier, as far as I am concerned. I want this board. I hope I can afford it at tax time.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> true, but you need to throw it in your car and get it up to 88 MPH for it to work properly.



not sure he understood the reference - ah the youth of today...


----------



## nebula (Jan 5, 2010)

I seriously doubt that the chipset supports more than 4 GPUs... it is the nForce 200 chipset and if there is not any upgrades to it (or some rndm BIOS updates) it won't support more that 4 GPUs


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2010)

nebula said:


> I seriously doubt that the chipset supports more than 4 GPUs... it is the nForce 200 chipset and if there is not any upgrades to it (or some rndm BIOS updates) it won't support more that 4 GPUs



There are two nForce 200 chips. 

So four x16 ports, or eight x8 ports. It's just that neither SLI nor CrossFireX supports over four GPUs.


----------



## nebula (Jan 5, 2010)

!! oh I see... do you think we will be seeing support for more than 4 GPUs from Ati or nVidia in the future?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2010)

nebula said:


> !! oh I see... do you think we will be seeing support for more than 4 GPUs from Ati or nVidia in the future?



Not that I know of, but the idea is to power four graphics cards, and still end up with PCI-Express bandwidth for dedicated PhysX cards, RAID cards, PCI-Express SSDs, etc. 

So you can feel free to add over four graphics cards (fifth one being dedicated PhysX, or fifth and sixth driving another display head).


----------



## nebula (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay that sounds good! Clearly I didn't think the case thoroughly enough! Maybe the old fashioned thinking that PCI-e is for graphics cards and PCI for soundcards etc. Thank you for clearing things for me!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2010)

I see one thing from the enthusiasts of this forum though. More than one is w1n.


----------



## roast (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll definitly be getting one of these beautys - even if I need to sell most of my gear.

I'd buy one of these and pair it with two Gulftown CPU's, as well as four watercooled EVGA GTX285 Classifieds, and still have space for a nice PCIEx sound card and an SSD....

YUM!


----------



## zmanster (Jan 5, 2010)

I know pics can be deceiving, however there seems to be very little room to fit the new monsterously wide GPUs (eg, 5870s).  If you try, the fit at best looks to be very very snug.  Which of course means major heat issues!! Of course you could go every other PCI E slot and get four 5870s on to this MoBo, but that means the three remaining PCI-Es will be unuseable.  Just my opinion looking at this one picture.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 5, 2010)

Well... yes? 

Double-slot cards take up two slots. The installation on this board would be the same as any other board.












Could always get creative with flexible  PCIe extenders and a custom case if you want every slot available or simply top out with a pair of 5970's, leaving 3 (or 4) slots open.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Well... yes?
> 
> Double-slot cards take up two slots. The installation on this board would be the same as any other board.
> 
> ...



If you can afford 3 or 4 top end graphics cards, 2 gultowns, and this board, you can probably afford to put full coverage blocks on the gpus making them single slot.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 5, 2010)

Heh, true, that is also an option. Though stacked output connectors make some cards unable to be single-slot at all.

5970's might be able to go single with blocks, leaving 5 slots open for PCIe SSDs!


----------



## Initialised (Jan 6, 2010)

TAViX said:


> 12 DDR3 memory slots?? Imagine, 24GB RAM for crazy mofos!
> 
> But the cherry on top of the cake are those 4 PCI-E full x16! Imagine 4 x 5970 in CFX! Damn, playing on 3 or 6 monitors never seems so sweet!
> 
> The question is tho, what PSU do you need in order to power the above setup??????


Your thinking is wonky, I'm running 6 CPU cores and 24GB on x58, this puppy should be able to handle 12 CPU cores and 48GB RAM and if it OCs like regular x58 board then it could be a solid base for a number crunching box.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jan 6, 2010)

So are XL-ATX (like the MM Ascension) cases gonna support this mobo or are we gonna have to buy 3U/4U server cases? I'm concerned, because server cases (rackmount and towers) usually come with high-wattage power supplies and are quite costly... For example: if the board cost $500, a Supermicro Rackmount 4U case with 24 HDD slots and a redundant 900W PSU (the weakest PSU option) cost 3X the board itself - $1300-1500. So what are the options for housing this monter without breaking the bank (or robbing it  )? 
I _might_ have the money for the board + 1 xeon (and later another) + a proper psu + 2 GTX300s, but a costly server case is out of my budget, so that's why I'm asking - the case is pretty much the only thing that might stop me from buying this thing.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 6, 2010)

A "U" designates the height of a rackmount case. What you're looking for are cases that can accommodate the extra height of these motherboards.

Probably were looking at an 846 with a SAS Expander backplane, which is why it was so pricey. Besides, it doesn't fit this board anyway. The 747 should do it, and it comes in just under $900 with 1400w gold level redundant PS's, two of their heatsinks, and 8 x 3.5" hotswap bays. I love it, but it's not for everyone.

At the moment Lian-Li has one or two, Thermaltake's Xaser VI line, and some other already mentioned in this thread are 10-slot and should fit it (as long they are also spec'd to fit the width of an EATX board).

Short answer: You'll most likely be able to find a case on the cheaper-end that allow you to pick your own PS.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2010)

CRUNCHING MACHINE


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jan 6, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> ...



Yeah, I know 1U=1in=2.54cm, and I looked at 4U cases because I wand to mod it and watercool the whole machine, but that isn't exactly easy or even possible in a 2U case, is it?  Also, thanks for reminding me of the 747, I completely forgot about this one and it's pretty damn good. At the moment I'm considering a custom Mountain Mods Ascension so I can fit all the watercooling and 2 PSUs, but FedEx/UPS shipping is gonna cost me at the least $400.  But I suppose that when the board is released EVGA is going to put info on their page about case compatibility and then I'll choose.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2010)

I would just build a tech station for it.


----------



## Initialised (Jan 7, 2010)

It will fit in Cosmos, HAF etc... just look for EATX compatibility.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2010)

Initialised said:


> It will fit in Cosmos, HAF etc... just look for EATX compatibility.



Nope, this takes a case with 10 expansion slots.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2010)

Thermaltake Xaser+. I have a red/black one sitting here..seems like it's finally found a board worthy of it

What a montrosity.



:shadedshu


----------



## niko084 (Jan 7, 2010)

Now this should be pretty sweet...

Now I need to wait for its release along with the i9's so I can push it to the limit and let it run WCG for a night and F@H for a night


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/01/07/exclusive-new-evga-classified-dual-proc-board-270-gt-w555/


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 7, 2010)

THE BEAST:






It's freakin huge!  Almost as big as that guy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://f.imagehost.org/0187/11_10.jpg



1 step ahead~


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> true, but you need to throw it in your car and get it up to 88 MPH for it to work properly.



thats fine. after i buy it thats probably the speed ill be going to get back to my house


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## shevanel (Jan 9, 2010)

that is redic


----------

